# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Ищу работу в Москве (вокал(баритон), бас-гитара, клавишные)

## steve.dog

Репертуар разноплановый, дисциплину гарантирую. Есть Dynacorde PM-600. Подменю или выйду на постоянное место работы.

----------

